# ADOBE ENCORE Fehlermeldung bei Transcodieren



## thorstend (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

hab da ein gewaltiges problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

habe ein projekt fertig gestellt. habe nun eine DVD Folder erstellen wollen. das ganze läuft auch einige minuten bis letzendlich abgebrochen wird und die fehlermeldung 

Stream wrapper not initializied (DVD Error - 19926)

erscheint. danach wird abgebrochen.

schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe

gruß thorsten


----------



## CrytopX (7. Februar 2004)

*Adobe Encore*

Hast Du Dir schon das Update 1.01 installiert. Beseitigt eine Riesenanzahl an Bugs.
Die Problematik DVD Folder zu exportieren kenne ich auch von Encore.
Versuch mal die DVD direkt aus Encore zu brennen. Das funktioniert sicher!


----------



## thorstend (8. Februar 2004)

*Kein Update*

Danke für deine antwort,

update muss ich mir noch besorgen
ich habe auch schon die disc direkt erstellen wollen, geht auch nicht.

ich hab das problem übrigens gefunden, wenn ich die animated buttons weglasse bleibt der fehler aus, doch dafür kommt ein anderer fehler.

undefinid error

klasse, was soll mir diese meldung bringen, wenn die selbst den fehler nicht kennen. ich verzweifle bald. muss für meine theatergruppe diese scheibe endlich fertig machen und es will einfach nicht.

vielleicht fällt dir ja noch was ein

update probier ich jetzt mal aus, 

vielen dank


----------



## Videofreund (15. März 2004)

*Encore DVD Update*

Helfen kann ich nicht, denn ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit 
Encore DVD 1.0.0.35761. Wäre an der Lösung des Problems sehr interessiert.
Bitte antworte, wenn Du sie hast. Vielen Dank...


----------



## simone0001 (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ihr zwei,
ich hatte bis gestern das gleiche problem -also die geschichte mit dem wrapper und dem fehler 19926! Allerdings habe ich es jetzt gelöst....anscheinend hat encore probleme mit den animierten menüs....eines der von euch angelegten menüs ist fehlerhaft - anscheinend bleibt euch, genau wie mir, nichts anderes übrigens als stück für stück testweise die buttons etc zu löschen und zu schauen, welches davon der übeltäter ist....bei mir klappt es jetzt! zwar bin ich fündig geworden, kann euch aber leider nicht sagen, warum ausgerechnet dieser eine button "defekt" war....
hoffe euch geholfen zu haben und viel erfolg!
simone


----------



## meta_grafix (14. Dezember 2004)

@thorstend,

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Problem mit dem Update behoben ist. Selber setze ich die 1.5 ein, bisher keinerlei Probleme. Leider ist dieses Update kostenpflichtig.

Gruß


----------

